# Study: No Apparent Long-term Effects of Vaping



## Hooked (13/1/18)

Copied from http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/2018/01/04/long-term-vaping-causes-no-negative-health-issues/

“A team of researchers from the University of Catania and the University of California followed a group of young vapers for 3.5 years who had never smoked to ascertain the effects on their health. They also followed a similar group who never smoked and did not vape.

Researchers measured blood pressure, heart rate, body weight, lung function, respiratory symptoms, exhaled breath nitric oxide, exhaled carbon monoxide and high resolution computed tomography of the lungs.

The findings showed no negative health outcomes, it actually showed virtually indistinguishable results from the non-vapers. Even those who vaped the most e-liquid on a daily basis and vaped the longest showed no indication of heart of lung damage. Smokers generally show signs of lung damage after about two years of smoking.

This study is important because it’s the first time that we can see long-term effects of smoking in a group with no prior smoking history. Previous studies were mostly done on those who smoked.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Silver (13/1/18)

Thanks @Hooked

Am i imagining it, or should the first "smoking" in the last sentence actually be "vaping" ?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

@Hooked and @Silver , this is great news for all, even the people taking up vaping for the coolness factor. Hope they will continue with the study, actually hoping that they will look at smokers that stopped as well. I am feeling better, hoping that the improvement will continue. 

As a previous heavy smoker, dam that sounds good, previous, ex, no more, I know that a lot of damage was done in 33 years, hoping that some of that can be repaired, but at least there is no continuing damage going forward. Maybe I can have a better quality of life in the golden years because of my current decision. I'll vape to that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (13/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> Am i imagining it, or should the first "smoking" in the last sentence actually be "vaping" ?



@Silver Yep you're quite right! Well done! We'll have to call you Silver Eagle Eye from now on. I never noticed that and I'm usually pretty good at spotting mistakes. Perhaps you should contact the article's author and point it out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked and @Silver , this is great news for all, even the people taking up vaping for the coolness factor. Hope they will continue with the study, actually hoping that they will look at smokers that stopped as well. I am feeling better, hoping that the improvement will continue.
> 
> As a previous heavy smoker, dam that sounds good, previous, ex, no more, I know that a lot of damage was done in 33 years, hoping that some of that can be repaired, but at least there is no continuing damage going forward. Maybe I can have a better quality of life in the golden years because of my current decision. I'll vape to that!



And I'll vape to that too @Room Fogger!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (13/1/18)

Hooked said:


> And I'll vape to that too @Room Fogger!



me 2 !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/1/18)

Here's another study copied from: 

https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-01/ac-nah011618.php

“Amsterdam, Netherlands, 17th January 2018 - A new peer-reviewed clinical trial to be published in the February edition of Regulatory Toxicology and Pharmacology shows that regular use of e-cigarettes does not have any negative health impact on smokers.

The study, "Evaluation of the Safety Profile of an Electronic Vapour Product Used for Two Years by Smokers in a Real-life Setting", examined 209 volunteer smokers who used a typical closed-system e-cigarette for 24 months while researchers monitored for adverse events, as well as lung function, electrocardiogram results, and exposure to nicotine and tobacco constituents.

"This study shows that after two years of continual e-cigarette use, there were no signs of serious health complications in smokers." said Tanvir Walele, Director of Scientific Affairs at Fontem Ventures, the owner of e-cigarette brand blu.

During the trial, no serious safety concerns were recorded among the participants and no clinically relevant findings were observed in all other medically-defined safety criteria. Further, the use of the vaping products was associated with a reduction in nicotine withdrawal symptoms, reduced exposure to cigarette smoke constituents, and no increase in body weight.

"Clinical data over a two-year period gives us a much clearer picture about longer term vaping, and the potential implications for the health of smokers, so they can make an informed decision." said Walele.

A recently updated Cochrane Review1, whilst acknowledging the small number of published clinical studies currently available, reached a similar conclusion to this study: that e-cigarettes with nicotine can help smokers to reduce or replace smoking with no increased health risks associated with short- to mid-term (up to two years) use.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------

